# new air filter



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

I just put in a "K&N" filter (price was right... my friend just gave it to me) and was just wondering about what that should do. i know its not gunna do much, infact im in mostly for the better gas mileage. i have no clue how good the stock filter system is at all

o BTW its a 92 SE 5 speed


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

so what are you asking?? is my question? how to put the filter on? or how much performance?


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i was wondering how much "performance" it got.... im not worried about the very few hp, i want to know if its gunna make my MPG go up any. to put it on you gotta either go on ebay and buy the kit (there really cheap) i just had my friend take a peice of aliminum and cut a 3 inch hole in it. then we drilled holes for the bolts to go to the MAF. hes currently makeing me the last peice so i can get rid of the last silencer


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

it wont be anything that will be noticeable!


----------

